# Hello - Off to Orkney



## sandamartin (May 19, 2019)

Hi we're new to this group. Looking forward to trip from S Wales to Orkney.


----------



## winks (May 19, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the pleasure dome. 

Don’t miss out on a couple of days on Hoy. Rackwick and Lyness in particular. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## jeanette (May 19, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 19, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (May 19, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## linkshouse (May 20, 2019)

Welcome.

There are lots of great places to wild camp in Orkney. Definitely join as a full member to get the full POI map.

If you decide to stay in Kirkwall, I can recommend the car park opposite Tesco rather than the seemingly better spots next to the bay as it is much quieter. To be fair I suppose it depends on your preferences, The car park at the Ayr Mill roundabout does provide beautiful views over the bay but it suffers from the boy racers that cruise along the harbour road between the two roundabouts until late at night!

Out of town, there are lots of quiet spots of course.

Hope you enjoy Orkney.


----------



## rugbyken (May 20, 2019)

truly enjoyed Orkney Several prehistoric sites but blown away by the two Ww2 sites of the italian chapel and Churchill’s causeway


----------



## mistericeman (May 20, 2019)

We had mixed feelings about Orkney.... A lot of the neolithic sites felt a bit commercial and sanitized.... However the WWII was fab and just abandoned.
Loverly spot to wild just along from Skara brae (small toilet block open 24/7) and fantastic beach.


----------



## runnach (May 20, 2019)

I personally loved the place, and ready for a return. Lots of history and never far from the Viking influence, Closer to Oslo than London. Orcadians a friendly bunch laid back re wildcamping 

Enjoy 

Channa


----------



## Lorfal (May 20, 2019)

Maybe not wild camping....but I can recommend the minamilst site at Birsay outdoor centre. Great views and good for dogs and walking. Even though it’s in the north, Orkney is easy to get about. Roads are good.


----------



## sandamartin (May 21, 2019)

*Off to Orkney*

Thanks for the messages of welcome and Orkney suggestions. I have now become a full member and looking forward to some adventures.

I'll post how we get on.

Steve


----------



## Forresbroons (May 21, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (May 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome along, Orkney a great place to visit in the van.


----------



## sandamartin (Jul 9, 2019)

*Back from Orkney*

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. We had a great time travelling from Monmouth to Orkney and enjoyed our first nights of wild camping (mixed with some campsites and service). On the way up we stopped over at Cairn Lodge Services - £10, fine and run by the Tebay people. On Mainland Orkney we had some nights at the Pickaquoy Centre campsite - expensive (£24.50) and great facilities although we saw there are camper spaces in the carpark by Lidl for free. The first wild camping night was on South Ronaldsay and we were late looking and several good spots were fully taken. We ended up on Mainland at the LR Howes Wick (Orkney) by the churchyard - quiet, by the sea, fine for the night.

Our second wild spot was at the POI at the layby near the Earl's Palace at Birsay. Again right by the coast, we watched seals and seabirds and had a great sunset (see photo). Toilets in the village were old but well kept with HOT water and the old-fashioned Palace Stores is a gem - fresh bread, supplies and lovely crafts.

View attachment 71944 


The next night we parked at the car park at the equally stunning Bay of Skaill POI which is in dunes, by the toilet and standpipe and the lovely white sand beach a few minutes walk from Skara Brae. Highly recommended.


On the way south we stayed at the  Learnie Red Rocks on the A832 north of Rosemarkie (lovely to see the bottlenose dophins at Chanonry Point). This is a forest car park for a BMX track, nothing there but a good site. Then further south we stayed at the POI at Kinlochleven 8 miles from Glencoe. Kinlochleven was very welcoming (even a sign to say campers welcome at the car park by the toilets - 8am-6pm).


We learned that there are great wild camping sites about, you have to expect to try several before finding your best pitch for the night. Also to be very careful with the leisure battery and it's suprising how much water you can get through!


Thanks for all the suggestions.


Pembrokeshire next!


----------



## Northumborman (Jul 9, 2019)

So pleased you had a good visit. We came on a day-trip 4 years ago and are still here!! :danger:


----------



## runnach (Jul 9, 2019)

I love Orkney too long since we last visited nowdays we have to plan, On tv a couple of nights ago re coastal erosion at Skara Brae ..indeed need to find out of we can dialysis there feel a trip coming on 

Channa


----------



## Toffeecat (Jul 9, 2019)

We had a great time. Its bit flat and not to many trees but loads of old Viking and older stuff to see. We Wilded at Birsay where the tiny Viking island has a causeway over to the main island. Beach goes on forever, no issues with wilding short walk to the Viking settlement on the island. Our home has a end bedroom, sitting room so we backed it up to look out onto the island. Strorm brewed up, stung view.  Good luck. Mick and D


----------

